# Clippers Player of the Game Thread



## Weasel

I will post the key player of each Clipper game throughout the season.


----------



## Weasel

Game 1:

Clippers 114
Seatle 84

*Player of the Game:*

Bobby Simmons










*Clippers 1-0*


----------



## Weasel

Game 2:

Clippers 81
Blazers 94

*Player of the Game:*

Chris Wilcox










*Clippers 1-1*


----------



## Weasel

Game 3:

Clippers 94
Warriors 86

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 2-1*


----------



## Weasel

Game 4:

Clippers 96
Pistons 99

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 2-2*


----------



## Weasel

Game 5:

Clippers 102
Pacers 68

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 3-2*


----------



## Weasel

Game 6:

Clippers 96
Knicks 110

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 3-3*


----------



## Weasel

Game 7:

Clippers 97
Chicago 96

*Player of the Game:*

Marko Jaric










*Clippers 4-3*


----------



## Weasel

Game 8:

Clippers 101
Raptors 89

*Player of the Game:*

Marko Jaric










*Clippers 5-3*


----------



## Weasel

Game 9:

Clippers 89
Lakers 103

*Player of the Game:*

Bobby Simmons










*Clippers 5-4*


----------



## Weasel

Game 10:

Clippers 86
Houston 91

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 5-5*


----------



## Weasel

Game 11:

Clippers 111
Phoenix 122

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 5-6*


----------



## Weasel

Game 12:

Clippers 101
Nets 88

*Player of the Game:*

Marko Jaric










*Clippers 6-6*


----------



## Weasel

Game 13:

Clippers 98
Warriors 87

*Player of the Game:*

Rick Brunson and Quinton Ross

















*Clippers 7-6*


----------



## Weasel

Game 14:

Clippers 103
Warriors 91

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 8-6*


----------



## Weasel

Game 15:

Clippers 94
Cavaliers 82

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 9-6*


----------



## Weasel

Game 16:

Clippers 88
Pacers 76

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 10-6*


----------



## Weasel

Game 17:

Clippers 100
Timberwolves 107

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 10-7*


----------



## Weasel

Game 18:

Clippers 99
Bobcats 93

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 11-7*


----------



## Weasel

Game 19:

Clippers 87
Lakers 89

*Player of the Game:*

Mikki Moore










*Clippers 11-8*


----------



## Weasel

Game 20:

Clippers 127
Cletics 134

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 11-9*


----------



## Weasel

Game 21:

Clippers 91
Jazz 93

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 11-10*


----------



## Weasel

Game 22:

Clippers 86
Timberwolves 113

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 11-11*


----------



## Weasel

Game 23:

Clippers 82
Grizzlies 92

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 11-12*


----------



## Weasel

Game 24:

Clippers 100
Hornets 91

*Player of the Game:*

Rick Brunson










*Clippers 12-12*


----------



## Weasel

Game 25:

Clippers 79
Houston 96

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 12-13*


----------



## Weasel

Game 26:

Clippers 76
Grizzlies 96

*Player of the Game:*

Chris Wilcox










*Clippers 12-14*


----------



## Weasel

Game 27:

Clippers 101
Jazz 90

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 13-14*


----------



## Weasel

Game 28:

Clippers 79
Spurs 98

*Player of the Game:*

Rick Brunson










*Clippers 13-15*


----------



## Weasel

Game 29:

Clippers 89
76ers 83

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 14-15*


----------



## Weasel

Game 30:

Clippers 102
Nuggets 98

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 15-15*


----------



## Weasel

Game 31:

Clippers 102
Trail Blazers 98

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 16-15*


----------



## Weasel

Game 32:

Clippers 91
Suns 108

*Player of the Game:*

Bobby Simmons










*Clippers 16-16*


----------



## Weasel

Game 33:

Clippers 99
Sonics 104

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 16-17*


----------



## Weasel

Game 34:

Clippers 103
Sonics 92

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 17-17*


----------



## Weasel

Game 35:

Clippers 114
Heat 112

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 18-17*


----------



## Weasel

Game 36:

Clippers 95
Kings 99

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 18-18*


----------



## Weasel

Game 37:

Clippers 83
Kings 89

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 18-19*


----------



## Weasel

Game 38:

Clippers 79
Spurs 80

*Player of the Game:*

Chris Kaman










*Clippers 18-20*


----------



## Weasel

Game 39:

Clippers 77
Mavericks 99

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 18-21*


----------



## Weasel

Game 40:

Clippers 85
Hornets 88

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 18-22*


----------



## Weasel

Game 41:

Clippers 97
Mavericks 87

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 19-22*


----------



## Weasel

Game 42:

Clippers 105
Lakers 89

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 20-22*


----------



## Weasel

Game 43:

Clippers 86
Trail Blazers 90

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 20-23*


----------



## Weasel

Game 44:

Clippers 96
Warriors 85

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 21-23*


----------



## Weasel

Game 45:

Clippers 96
Knicks 89

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 22-23*


----------



## Weasel

Game 46:

Clippers 106
Grizzlies 103

*Player of the Game:*

Marko Jaric










*Clippers 23-23*


----------



## Weasel

Game 47:

Clippers 90
Bucks 92

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 23-24*


----------



## Weasel

Game 48:

Clippers 104
Sixers 106

*Player of the Game:*

Bobby Simmons










*Clippers 23-25*


----------



## Weasel

Game 49:

Clippers 89
Celtics 94

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 23-26*


----------



## Weasel

Game 50:

Clippers 91
Wizards 94

*Player of the Game:*

Bobby Simmons










*Clippers 23-27*


----------



## Weasel

Game 51:

Clippers 106
Raptors 109

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 23-28*


----------



## Weasel

Game 52:

Clippers 94
Magic 99

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 23-29*


----------



## Weasel

Game 53:

Clippers 95
Heat 113

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 23-30*


----------



## Weasel

Game 54:

Clippers 101
Suns 118

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 23-31*


----------



## Weasel

Game 55:

Clippers 92
Timberwolves 86

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 24-31*


----------



## Weasel

Game 56:

Clippers 111
Hawks 104

*Player of the Game:*

Bobby Simmons










*Clippers 25-31*


----------



## Weasel

Game 57:

Clippers 86
Jazz 87

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 25-32*


----------



## Weasel

Game 58:

Clippers 101
Mavericks 92

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 26-32*


----------



## Weasel

Game 59:

Clippers 98
Nuggets 105

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 26-33*


----------



## Weasel

Game 60:

Clippers 102
Grizzlies 105

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 26-34*


----------



## Weasel

Game 61:

Clippers 110
Lakers 101

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 27-34*


----------



## Weasel

Game 62:

Clippers 112
Kings 113

*Player of the Game:*

Bobby Simmons










*Clippers 27-35*


----------



## Weasel

Game 63:

Clippers 83
Bulls 78

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 28-35*


----------



## Weasel

Game 64:

Clippers 110
Magic 102

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 29-35*


----------



## Weasel

Game 65:

Clippers 96
Nuggets 115

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 29-36*


----------



## Weasel

Game 66:

Clippers 107
Kings 111

*Player of the Game:*

Bobby Simmons










*Clippers 29-37*


----------



## Weasel

Game 67:

Clippers 96
Trailblazers 89

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 30-37*


----------



## Weasel

Game 68:

Clippers 116
Bucks 108

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 31-37*


----------



## Weasel

Game 69:

Clippers 98
Wizards 94

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 32-37*


----------



## Weasel

Game 70:

Clippers 85
Timberwolves 89

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 32-38*


----------



## Weasel

Game 71:

Clippers 84
Cavaliers 94

*Player of the Game:*

Chris Kaman










*Clippers 32-39*


----------



## Weasel

Game 72:

Clippers 78
Nets 95

*Player of the Game:*

Rick Brunson










*Clippers 32-40*


----------



## Weasel

Game 73:

Clippers 84
Pistons 97

*Player of the Game:*

Marko Jaric










*Clippers 32-41*


----------



## Weasel

Game 74:

Clippers 111
Hawks 91

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 33-41*


----------



## Weasel

Game 75:

Clippers 104
Bobcats 102

*Player of the Game:*

Shaun Livingston










*Clippers 34-41*


----------



## Weasel

Game 76:

Clippers 82
Spurs 91

*Player of the Game:*

Corey Maggette










*Clippers 34-42*


----------



## Weasel

Game 77:

Clippers 124
Spurs 125

*Player of the Game:*

Shaun Livingston










*Clippers 34-43*


----------



## Weasel

Game 78:

Clippers 94
Jazz 85

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 35-43*


----------



## Weasel

Game 79:

Clippers 91
Suns 98

*Player of the Game:*

Chris Kaman










*Clippers 35-44*


----------



## Weasel

Game 80:

Clippers 94
Hornets 89

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 36-44*


----------



## Weasel

Game 81:

Clippers 90
Rockets 115

*Player of the Game:*

Elton Brand










*Clippers 36-45*


----------



## Weasel

Game 82:

Clippers 86
Hornets 75

*Players of the Game:*

Elton Brand and Shaun Livingston

















*Clippers 37-45*


----------



## Weasel

*Final Record: 37-45*


Total Number of Times a Player was Player of the Game:

Brand-34.5*
Maggette-22
Simmons-8
Jaric-5
Brunson-3.5*
Kaman-3
Livingston-2.5*
Wilcox-2
Moore-1
Ross-.5*

*=Indicates a game where there were 2 Players of a Game so each player got .5 points.


----------



## yamaneko

Congrats to the Clippers and to the Players of the Game for keeping it together despite the injuries and making the game entertaining for us.


----------

